# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  nieuuw op het forum

## francis123

hallo ik ben Francis, sinds korte heb ik een hevige burnout, ik ben op zoek naar lotgenoten en adviezen van anderen, hoop hier wat te vinden :Smile:

----------

